# White filmy stuff on driftwood?



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi, I just started my first two planted tanks.

I picked up some driftwood off ebay, one peice seems to be bog wood and isnt leeching any tannins, the other peice which is soaking in a 29g tank, is growing some white stuff on the underneath, i want to use this peice siliconed to the back wall or even floating. What is the white stuff and how do i get rid of it?

Also, my 29g planted tank was doing fine until i changed over the substrate from river gravel to, 100% flourite, some of my plants started to grow some algae on the leaves and some of them cupped upwards i recently upgraded my old lighting 30watts flourscent lighting to 2x55watt CF lights from ahsupply, i have diy co2 using a gravel vac/powerhead, i have been adding seachem flourish excel. my co2 is at 18-20ppm according to my test kit, the tank hasnt cycled yet. im fairly new to planted tanks, i grew some swords and walmart bulbs about 5 years ago in my indoor catfish pond. anything im missing here? thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi CN, welcome to the Planted Tank! :bounce:

The white fuzzy growth on driftwood is caused by bacteria, and will either go away all by itself after a while, or you could keep scrubbing it. Also there are fish that will eat that stuff.

When you switch from low light to high light, your tank can get out of balance, which you notice when algae start to grow.

Out of balance refers to the balance between light and nutrients. All plants need these two things, and if there is a lot of light, plants eat a lot of nutrients, which run out, and problems start.

So in connection with increasing light levels, you need to make sure there are nutrients available. These are 


CO2
Macro nutrients (N, P, K, Ca, Mg)
Micro nutrients ("Trace elements" incl Fe, Mn and many others)
That's the whole story... just a little abbreviated :tongue: 

Most tanks go through periods of different algae until they find balance and are considered "established". You mentioned the tank hasn't cycled yet... if the tank is fairly new, it is too early to add fertilizers.


----------



## soko (Dec 31, 2003)

Not sure about that second question, but as for the white film I have had the same thing and was told it was harmless, I turn it on it's side and my fish love to eat it


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, quick reply thanks guys, I wouldnt say the tank is fairly new, i should of said the substrate is new, everything else, filter, plants, rocks, and other driftwood came from the previously established tank, as far as plant based test kits to monitor my macro and micro nutriens what would you suggest? id prefer something i can get from bigals, my other tank 20 long (which has a few fish) is doing fine since the flourite switch, i kept the established substrate and just mixed in 1bag of flourite.

As far as the driftwood goes, I thought that was what it was from, i just wasnt sure, its been 3 years since i left the hobby and caught the bug again  

Would i screw up the water column if i added ferts now? I know the cycle of plants somewhat from gardening and indoor plants...

i switched over to the 110watt os 6700k light almost 3 weeks ago, i havent noticed any change since going from 30 watts on the 20long to 55 watts, please point me to some articles i can read, i got pointed here from the pfish boards. thanks.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Here is a great start: http://www.plantedtank.net/articles.html


----------

